# silicone oil filled transformers



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

anyone have any experience with silicone oil filled transformers. have you heard of any problems or had any.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Have not heard of any problems . I have seen the stickers on transformers where the fluid has been change .

LC


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

hd13 said:


> anyone have any experience with silicone oil filled transformers. have you heard of any problems or had any.


You have issues?

I can find out Monday if you like?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

brian john said:


> You have issues?
> 
> I can find out Monday if you like?


not having any issues, just researching it before i start recommending it. i'm interested in it because it's self extinguishing and higher flash point.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The only issues I know about with silicone are the cost to purchase and the incompatibility with other fluids: It is very easily contaminated by petroleum so any equipment used to handle it has to be totally dedicated to silicone service and cannot be used on mineral oil.

If these transformers are in reasonably warm environments then look into FR3 instead of silicone: Same price, but safer. That said, it turns to lard when cold so literally becomes impossible to pump or sample.


----------

